# Getting to know your fish monger



## Claire (Jan 9, 2013)

First of all, I live in a quite small town (3500), in the Midwest, with no direct flights to either ocean.  We have two grocery stores, only one of which has a butcher and a fish/seafood counter.  Very, very small.

One thing this counter always has is IQF, beautiful, large, sea scallops.  They've been a favorite of mine since we moved here a dozen years ago.  Once a year or so, live clams.  Fresh trout every few months or so.  When I see the latter two, I stop and talk to the guy and discuss the food, and what I'm going to do with them.  This has been a rough year for me, and I was just delighted to see the clams, which I can only get once or twice a year.  I asked him for 8 of them, and watched as he expertly counted out them, and when finding an open one, thunked and, when it didn't close, trashed it (it only happened once).  I complimented him on his knowledge of the clams, after discussing how long I could keep them in the fridge (it was a Friday, I planned on cooking them Saturday).  No problem.  Then, as he counted out my scallops for the freezer, I mentioned how I loved them.  

Here is what is great.  He told me that I was his favorite customer, that I consistently come over and buy what is best, am always nice, and always have good questions.  

This rather surprised me, because it isn't like I buy seafood every week.  I do remember at one time in conversation, mentioning that I don't know why people would buy "those" (the thawed scallops and shrimp on ice) when they could buy the IQF ones, because anyone with any sense would know they were thawed, not fresh.  Take home the IQF and thaw yourself, or keep for awhile.  He shrugged and agreed with me (this was several years ago).  

Anyway, the compliment made my week.  It is well worth your while to stop and chat when you can, and get to know the people you are buying your food from.


----------



## GLC (Jan 9, 2013)

I suspect it's kind of frustrating for a knowledgeable fishmonger working in a general grocery, having few opportunities to talk with people who know enough to ask useful questions. Mine knows I like the fresh Dover sole they sometimes get a chance to stock, and he will alert me that it's on the list for the next week, so I can have some ordered and set aside.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 9, 2013)

I would love to have a real fish monger. It would be so nice to get some fresh fish, like cod for example, I have not had cod in years.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 9, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> I would love to have a real fish monger. It would be so nice to get some fresh fish, like cod for example, I have not had cod in years.


Charlie, have you tried Coastal Seafoods in St. Paul? They're closed today (remodeling), but I happen to know that this Friday and Saturday they'll have fresh wild Alaskan Cod on sale for $9.99/lb.

They also have salt cod in the freezer case. One of the few places in the area I've been able to find it.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 9, 2013)

Steve, they ususally have filets, because of kashrut issues I cannot buy fish if there is no sckin wisible. Long story.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jan 9, 2013)

Your remarks reminded me of a personal failing that I need to work on.  Here I am with fresh fish available and not making use of that luxury.  I need to get my priorities in order and shift some of the budget that has been going to the fats & sugars that I love so much and begin to buy local fish on a regular basis.  Thanks for the poke.  I even have in the garage a long fish-baking pan that's never been used.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 9, 2013)

When I am in Florida I love ordering fish in restaurants it is so fresh, mmm.


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 10, 2013)

Having been involved with an organization managing a wholesale fish facility, I learned that in NY state the legal definition of 'fresh' fish is merely fish that has not been frozen.
My experience with crabs and scallops that I have harvested myself is that they do not freeze well.
I prefer cod steaks to fillets both because of taste and the predictablility of bone location.  Unfortunately steaks are tougher to come by than fillets.
I see my fish monger several times a week as he drives his truck to and from the boat that he keeps near my house to his shop which is about 1 1/2 miles away.  Like most good things, this will not last much longer because the man is over 75 years old.  Fortunately my wife is a tad younger, so I hope she'll enjoy the bull rake that I'm looking forward to buying as a present for her


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Jan 10, 2013)

Those fortunate to live near the coast or with access to reputable fishmongers who offer quality fresh seafood are among the minority.  For the rest of us, selecting good quality fish and shellfish can be a challenge.  I'd much rather buy IQF (Individually Quick Frozen) seafood than buy "fresh" seafood that's been shipped in and held on ice for a week or more before I buy it.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 10, 2013)

What is bull rake and why are you buying it for her Bill?


----------



## buckytom (Jan 10, 2013)

FincaPerlitas said:


> Those fortunate to live near the coast or with access to reputable fishmongers who offer quality fresh seafood are among the minority.  For the rest of us, selecting good quality fish and shellfish can be a challenge.  I'd much rather buy IQF (Individually Quick Frozen) seafood than buy "fresh" seafood that's been shipped in and held on ice for a week or more before I buy it.



isn't all of costa rica near a coast?


----------



## tinlizzie (Jan 10, 2013)

As of noon today I am the fortunate purchaser of a whole Pompano, fresh from the Gulf of Mexico.  And the lady behind the counter couldn't have been nicer.  She took the 1.3 lb. fish to the back to gut and behead it, then put it on ice and told me just how to cook it.  So that's for supper tonight!  I may have to eat early. 

I have this interesting thread to thank -- 

Yes, Bill.  What *is* a bull rake?


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 10, 2013)

*Bull Rake*

A stainless steel rake about 16" wide with a T-bar tubular aluminum handle,  adjustable in length from 9 to 14', and costing about $300.
Rake but not handle shown below.
Takes women like those from Lake Wobegon to handle such a rake.


----------



## Claire (Jan 10, 2013)

FincaPerlitas said:


> Those fortunate to live near the coast or with access to reputable fishmongers who offer quality fresh seafood are among the minority.  For the rest of us, selecting good quality fish and shellfish can be a challenge.  I'd much rather buy IQF (Individually Quick Frozen) seafood than buy "fresh" seafood that's been shipped in and held on ice for a week or more before I buy it.



I'm with you.  I live far from either coast, so except for fresh lake/river fish, and the occasional special delivery of life clams or lobster, IQF is the way to go.


----------



## Addie (Jan 11, 2013)

Having been married to a commercial fisherman/shrimper, I live on the East Coast and have the best of the fish world. Other than day boats, I know that the majority of the seafood we buy at any local market, can be up to ten days old by the time it hits the retail market. I NEVER buy fish on a Monday. The fish is Friday's offload. It has been sitting around too long for me. I love deep sea scallops. They don't like me. I can taste the Iodine immediately. I put one in my mouth, and often have to spit it right back out. The bigger the scallop, the more Iodine. 

When my husband was shrimping out of Texas, they would toss blue crabs overboard as soon as they emptied the bag of the aft deck. Sometimes he would bring home more than ten pounds of them for supper. Still alive and kicking. During my marriage to him, I had some good eating.


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 11, 2013)

Addie said:


> Having been married to a commercial fisherman/shrimper, I live on the East Coast and have the best of the fish world. Other than day boats, I know that the majority of the seafood we buy at any local market, can be up to ten days old by the time it hits the retail market. I NEVER buy fish on a Monday. The fish is Friday's offload. It has been sitting around too long for me. I love deep sea scallops. They don't like me. I can taste the Iodine immediately. I put one in my mouth, and often have to spit it right back out. The bigger the scallop, the more Iodine.
> 
> When my husband was shrimping out of Texas, they would toss blue crabs overboard as soon as they emptied the bag of the aft deck. Sometimes he would bring home more than ten pounds of them for supper. Still alive and kicking. During my marriage to him, I had some good eating.


That's one reason why I like bay scallops.  Another reason is that they're sometimes available for easy harvesting when they're blown ashore during certain winter storms.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jan 11, 2013)

The Pompano is history -- a meal last night and a seafood soup for the leftovers at lunchtime today.  Now that I've broken the ice re fresh whole fish, I'll be trying a different type next time.  The seller had described it as "buttery."  It was good, but I think she was describing the texture rather than the flavor.  I prefer a firmer-fleshed type and will probably try a red snapper next time.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 11, 2013)

tinlizzie said:


> The Pompano is history -- a meal last night and a seafood soup for the leftovers at lunchtime today.  Now that I've broken the ice re fresh whole fish, I'll be trying a different type next time.  The seller had described it as "buttery."  It was good, but I think she was describing the texture rather than the flavor.  I prefer a firmer-fleshed type and will probably try a red snapper next time.


Be sure to tell her, so she can learn what you like. Then she can make really good recommendations.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jan 12, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Be sure to tell her, so she can learn what you like. Then she can make really good recommendations.



Good idea, tax.  I'm going to try to make this a once-weekly item on my calendar and to eat more fish in general.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jan 17, 2013)

Week No. 2 in my efforts to make Thursdays "Fish Shop Day."  This morning Sam, the lady fishmonger, had some small, whole Snappers, but when I told her I'd like something firmer, said those would not fill the bill.  I came home with a half pound of Tripletail filet and four fat scallops.  She said I could bake the fish in foil as I did the Pompano, but we agreed that fried fish is really hard to beat.  That's probably what I'll do -- roll in cornmeal & pan fry.  I think I'll look in the DC seafood section as to how to do the scallops.  She was telling me about a recipe for blackened fish -- said she'd bring me a sample for next time I'm in.  I'm thinking it will be next Thursday.


----------



## Addie (Jan 17, 2013)

tinlizzie said:


> Week No. 2 in my efforts to make Thursdays "Fish Shop Day." This morning Sam, the lady fishmonger, had some small, whole Snappers, but when I told her I'd like something firmer, said those would not fill the bill. I came home with a half pound of Tripletail filet and four fat scallops. She said I could bake the fish in foil as I did the Pompano, but we agreed that fried fish is really hard to beat. That's probably what I'll do -- roll in cornmeal & pan fry. I think I'll look in the DC seafood section as to how to do the scallops. She was telling me about a recipe for blackened fish -- said she'd bring me a sample for next time I'm in. I'm thinking it will be next Thursday.


 
Did you ask her if the scallops were "dry ones?' A lot of places soak them in a solution and it adds weight to them. Makes it difficult to saute' them.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 17, 2013)

For finned fish, some crabs and a few spieces of lobster, my fish monger is the Atlantic ocean off the S.E. Florida coast. My prefered method of harvesting the fish is selecting the one I want and spearing it. There is no wasteful by-catch. Crabs and lobster are caught by hand or non-injury causing snare.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jan 18, 2013)

Addie said:


> Did you ask her if the scallops were "dry ones?' A lot of places soak them in a solution and it adds weight to them. Makes it difficult to saute' them.



I hadn't heard about that, Addie.  What kind of solution and why do they soak them?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 18, 2013)

The solution contains a salt preservative, so the scallops absorb water. Dry-packed scallops don't contain the preservative, so they brown better and taste better. They cost more, but you're not paying for the water weight, so they're worth it.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jan 18, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> The solution contains a salt preservative, so the scallops absorb water. Dry-packed scallops don't contain the preservative, so they brown better and taste better. They cost more, but you're not paying for the water weight, so they're worth it.



Thanks.


----------



## Addie (Jan 19, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> The solution contains a salt preservative, so the scallops absorb water. Dry-packed scallops don't contain the preservative, so they brown better and taste better. They cost more, but you're not paying for the water weight, so they're worth it.


 
Living along the coast and being married to a fisheman, we have all sorts of really fresh sea products available to us. My husband had been fishing out of New Bedford for one season. There are mostly scallopers in that port. So one time when I went there to meet him, he was able to get me about fifteen scallops still in their shells, just a few hours out of the water. Now scallops are my all time favorite seafood. I was so lucky that at that time none of my kids liked seafood. The two of us had a feast.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 19, 2013)

Addie said:


> Living along the coast and being married to a fisheman, we have all sorts of really fresh sea products available to us. My husband had been fishing out of New Bedford for one season. There are mostly scallopers in that port. So one time when I went there to meet him, he was able to get me about fifteen scallops still in their shells, just a few hours out of the water. Now scallops are my all time favorite seafood. I was so lucky that at that time none of my kids liked seafood. The two of us had a feast.



Oh yum! Scallops are a favorite of mine, too.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jan 19, 2013)

Just by coincidence, yesterday one of Martha Stewart's recorded TV programs was featuring seared scallops.  So last night I had my four seared scallops on top of fettucini alfredo.  Mighty good.


----------

